# Help hanging heavy punching bag from ceiling



## chrisski1991 (Mar 15, 2007)

I recently bought a punching bag and am hanging it from my basement ceiling. I'm not sure of the weight, but I think its around 80lbs. Right now I have it hanging on a chain connected to a screw with a hook on the end. This hook is connected to a two inch thick board that is screwed into the ceiling with two big screws. The problem is everytime I hit the punching bag, it creaks throughout the whole house(and my house is not old, and usually doesn't creak). I can't do it in the night or morning, because it wakes up my family. How could I hang this from the ceiling so that it doesn't creak the house when punched.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

chrisski1991 said:


> I recently bought a punching bag and am hanging it from my basement ceiling. I'm not sure of the weight, but I think its around 80lbs. Right now I have it hanging on a chain connected to a screw with a hook on the end. This hook is connected to a two inch thick board that is screwed into the ceiling with two big screws. The problem is everytime I hit the punching bag, it creaks throughout the whole house(and my house is not old, and usually doesn't creak). I can't do it in the night or morning, because it wakes up my family. How could I hang this from the ceiling so that it doesn't creak the house when punched.


Realiize that you really need a proper swivel mount:

http://www.karatedepot.com/bag-mounts.html

An interesting article pertaining to your question:

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/steelceilingbeam

Last: You might want to consider laying a section of 2x12+ or a section of equivalent LVL horizontally (flat) across 2 ceiling joist members. Attach these with small diameter lag screws to the ceiling joists.

(I am not a pro installer of punching bags...But I am basing this on common knowledge weight support and building structure...and the fact that my wife has a punching bag mounted in the basement that she uses to workout on.... because it hurts when she hits me :huh: )... she was into self-defense before we even met ...


----------



## overkill (Mar 15, 2007)

There are going to be vibrations, regardless. Is this bag connected to a spring? 

Sounds like you need to lay off the bag and get into the ring!


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Why not build a stand for it so then it won't be connected to the house?


----------



## chrisski1991 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice. I think I might try building a stand.


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

if you don't want to/cannot build the stand, i see them all the time at sporting retail stores for around $60-$100.


----------

